# Curious question re: treatment free Bees



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

You'd be right. Used to be worse.

Few years ago when I started reading Beesource, there were a few characters who were extremely vocal about TF beekeeping being the only right way, and if you dared to mention that you treated your bees or especially say that anyone else should, you would almost certainly be subjected to name calling and abuse.

At that time also, most new start up beekeepers went TF, because they had been persuaded by what they read, that that was the right course. First year or two that went OK for them, and during that time period they would be telling everybody how it was working for them. Let bees be bees, was the common motto, don't "pour chemicals" into your hive.

Then over the next few years, for a few of these people things worked out, but for the majority they got sick of their bees dying and quit, or, started treating. Thus it came about that now, most people on Beesource are treaters. Because the older ones of those had either been subjected to abuse, or, had realised how much being TF had cost them and how much better things are now they are treating, opinions were hardened, and now it is the TF beekeepers who tend to be on the recieving end.

But trust me, it is now very mild, compared to how things used to be.

Other thing that used to be a thing was owners of Top Bar Hives telling everybody else how wrong they were. That too has kind of died down, most people now realise that bees are bees, regardless of the shape of the box they live in.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Beekeepers by and large tend towards the opinionated side. We see what works for us, see other people doing it differently, and automatically assume the other person is doing it wrong. This is far from the truth however. There are many ways to keep bees, and different methods work differently in different climates for different people. However, beekeepers also want to see other beekeepers succeed. Very few other hobbies out there where it is not a competition of some sort. So when we see someone "doing it wrong", we want to "help". Here is the caveat though, there is information out on the web that actually IS wrong. Many new beekeepers have done a considerable amount of online research and have undoubtedly come across some of these ideas. The promoters talk a good game, "if I can do it, anyone can do it" and they make it sound soooo easy. Having never kept bees themselves, the new beeks see that no one else is doing this way and immediately set about trying to convert everyone to this "new" concept in beekeeping.
Beesource is (was) a site dedicated to the dissemination of accurate information and resources for beekeepers. There is almost no censorship of ideas and opinions, but there is little tolerance for BS either. If a person states something that other beeks know to be untrue, they will get called out on it. It is not a personal attack, it is setting the record straight. Often times the same "new" idea keeps reappearing year after year after year, even after research has proven that the idea does not work. FGMO (food grade mineral oil) for mite control is a prime example. Sometimes we forget that a forum like this is read by countless other people, many of whom are still learning about beekeeping. It is our job, and I mean the entire beekeeping community's, to make sure that only the concepts that truly work are promoted and the wackadoodle ideas are left out in the cold.


----------



## ankklackning (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for your thoughts and encouragement, both of you. (Oldtimer and JWPalmer)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My perception would be that treatment free beekeepers tend to be pretty easy going. Treaters could go either way, but there are always some adamant angry ones that are the most verbal. Top bar hives would be the same. Some people are adamant that top bar hives are just wrong. It makes it hard for people who are outside the mainstream to get help when they get attacked whenever they ask a question. It's one of the reasons there are separate forums so that hopefully people who want to do that thing can talk to others who want to do the same thing...


----------



## ankklackning (Dec 10, 2020)

Michael Bush said:


> My perception would be that treatment free beekeepers tend to be pretty easy going. Treaters could go either way, but there are always some adamant angry ones that are the most verbal. Top bar hives would be the same. Some people are adamant that top bar hives are just wrong. It makes it hard for people who are outside the mainstream to get help when they get attacked whenever they ask a question. It's one of the reasons there are separate forums so that hopefully people who want to do that thing can talk to others who want to do the same thing...


Thank you!

And to the others also.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

So Ankklackning,
you make this statement:
You might not like to hear this but many beeks are trained to go off on people when they hear certain things. Almost like a ****** measuring contest where they think its OK to go after someone verbally if they offer a different opinion. 

Many beeks are trained?? How many have you found trained in this manner? Many would be what 40 or 50?

Except for online I know only about 8 Keepers, and each are different. IF what you say is true it would be the trainor of the beek who is the one training to be aggressive.

Not sure what you are trying to get at or understand.

Feels like you are stirring the pot.

please offer the many beeks are trained,, support documentation, or admit it is a ruse to get a reaction.

not sure I like the cut of your Jib

GG


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

GG, I think he started out full genoa in high seas, but has scaled back to a storm jib, I hope. An open mind is very important and one should be cautious about adopting the opinions of others


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

JWPalmer said:


> GG, I think he started out full genoa in high seas, but has scaled back to a storm jib, I hope. An open mind is very important and one should be cautious about adopting the opinions of others


LOL, I like the differing opinion, it's an opportunity to learn and I think if we all learned how to change the rig as the seas dictated, we'd all be better off. And not just with beekeeping. Merry Christmas.


----------

